# Ziplock bag in humidor ???



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi, I would like to ask your opinion on what might be a "silly" question 

If I put a few sigars in a ziplock bag,seal it,and then put the bag in my humidor,will the cigars be correctly humidified?

In case you're wondering why do this,is because I want to isolate a few cigars that have been attacked by wood mites but still have them in the humidor,until I'm sure I got rid of them for good.

I'd appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Ziplocks are supposed to be pretty air tight I believe, and not let humidity in or out as far as I know. Personally, if my humi had wood mites, I would go the tupperdor route for everything until I was absolutely positive the humi is clean.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

they will not be humidified in a sealed ziplog bag


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

Well, if the cigars are already at proper humidity, they should retain close to that same moisture level within the ziplok bag while in your humidor. The ziplok bag will prevent the transfer of almost all of the moisture in or out.

My question in return is: If the cigars were attacked by wood mites :spider: as you say (cigar beetles??), how are you getting rid of them? What exactly do you mean by "attacked by wood mites"?
I'm not sure *I* would keep them (but I have not had any insect issues yet.... keeping fingers crossed)


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Well if the ziploc bag was 100% airtight, the cigars would just stay at the exact moisture level they were when you put them in the bag, since no moisture is allowed to get in or escape.

But ziploc bags are not 100% airtight. Don't believe me? Just blow one up as big as you can, seal it, then check on it in 10 minutes. You will clearly see that air has escaped. The same thing happens with sucking out all air. When I use a straw to suck out the air when I am freezing cigars, I can see after even a few minutes that air has gotten in.

Anyway, back to your question. Since ziploc bags are NOT airtight (even the fancy double super zipper ones), yes your cigars will be properly humidified. But it will take a lot longer for air to get in and out.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I keep some stuff in cigar baggies in my locker at the shop & never had an issue...


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

fuente~fuente said:


> I keep some stuff in cigar baggies in my locker at the shop & never had an issue...


are they actually cigar bags ( like the Arturo Fuente bags really thick etc ) or are they like zip locks ?


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> are they actually cigar bags ( like the Arturo Fuente bags really thick etc ) or are they like zip locks ?


Naaaah, there just the ones you get when you make a purchase. A couple are the finger baggies that I've gotten through a Pass, Bomb, or something I bought in the WTS section.


----------



## cigarmanager (Mar 27, 2013)

Ziplock bags are not air tight (but they do slow down humidifcation) as a rule I leave mine IN the cello if they come with it not so much for mites or bettles but because cigars stored together will marry flavors if they are stored for a long time and anything I plan to store more than a year I like to put in a zip lock or the ziplock bag I get for my Local B&M. Ziplocks and cello also provide some protection to your cigars while they are bing stored.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

fuente~fuente said:


> Naaaah, there just the ones you get when you make a purchase. A couple are the finger baggies that I've gotten through a Pass, Bomb, or something I bought in the WTS section.


I have some Fuente baggies then some other bags.. I normally isolate full boxes in a coolador... Cheap easy simple...


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Oh, and @concig... Please post pics of cigars attacked by wood mites sir. :?:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I kind of doubt ziplocks or any other cello or plastic will contain cigar or other cellulose eating critters. Not mine, but I have seen where these nasty critters have eaten their way through plastic and coated surfaces to get at the good stuff.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I have to say this to clear up some confusion. Ziploc bags are as air tight as any humidor or tupperdore you use. Cellophane, on the other hand, are made of cellulose and WILL permeate moisture through the wrapper. IMO,the only problem with Ziploc is that it's small and does not allow the moisture to distribute evenly inside, which could result in uneven humidification. It's also does not "insulate" temperature very well, which could result in sudden fluctuation of RH% (since RH% is a function of temperature). So they're obviously not the best solution for long term storage, but if you want to keep a cigar in the Ziploc with Humidipak, it should be perfectly fine to do so with some discretion.


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

I will try to upload a picture asap because the system for some reason does not allow me to send any replies here before I have 30 posts.??? ...that's the message I got all day yesterday,that is why I have not sent any replies.
I will see if this gets through,and come back.


----------

